# Inverser clavier Qwerty vers Azerty



## lepantoine (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je compte m'acheter un powerbook G4 17" seul problème c'est qu'il est en QWERTY est-il possible de décrocher les touches et de les mettre en AZERTY ?

Bien à vous,
Antoine L.


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2011)

Pour les lettres, ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes, mais de nombreuses touches ne seront pas concordantes.
Ne serait-ce que ce que tu trouve sous les chiffres sur un clavier AZERTY (&é"'(§è!çà)-


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Ne serait il pas plus simple de t'habituer au clavier qwerty en utilisant du azerty ?


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2011)

Je sais que perso, j'ai utilisé du qwerty avec le layout qwerty (avec des Mac from Usa), mais après quelques années, quel confort de repasser sur du clavier azerty 
Sur mon iBook acheté par correspondance (2008) aux Us, j'ai pas tenu 6 mois avec le clavier qwerty, alors que je maitrise assez bien les raccourcis&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Bah moi je regarde pas mon clavier donc on peut même enlever les inscriptions sur les touches


----------



## lepantoine (26 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses donc, ci je comprend bien ce n'est pas possible alors?

je suis habitué au lettre en AZERTY je ne me voit donc pas utiliser du Qwerty et de L'Azerty en même temps


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2011)

Dans ton cas, et celui de la majorité des gens, il est plus simple de trouver un clavier français d'occaze


----------



## Onmac (3 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être [URL="http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-powerbook-g4-alu-clavier__65_179_61_79_589.html*»]ici[/URL] ?


----------

